# Help - Problems returning from vacation



## paradigmseeker (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

I got back from 2 weeks vacation on Wednesday to a tank that was not healthy. Most of my comba and hair grass was decimated. I had someone coming in to feed and top the water up. I didn't have them do a water change. I started by doing a 40% water change. Treated with Cycle and Excel Flourish (algae problem). Since the water change the water has gone cloudy white and everyone is hanging out at the top of the tank.

Current Stats:
100g, average temp 82 degrees (was 85 on Wednesday)
ammonia 0ppm
nitrite 5ppm
nitrate 10ppm

Have I jump started a nitrogen cycle? What should I do? Having problems sitting and waiting well my fish are obviously stressed out, but I understand meddling could be worse.

Thanks in advance:


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

quick question, were the fish swimming near the surface before you did the water change or was it a phenomenon post water change?

as for what to do now, just keep up with the water changes, I would do a 30% every day.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

paradigmseeker said:


> Most of my comba and hair grass was decimated. I had someone coming in to feed and top the water up. I didn't have them do a water change.


Several problems here; with most of your plants gone, there will be a lot of bacteria trying to break down the decaying organic matter. Do you know how much your sitter fed to your fish? More often than not, they overfeed, so this may also contribute to the decaying organic matter.

No water changes also will mean the decaying matter had time to start rotting, etc.



paradigmseeker said:


> Since the water change the water has gone cloudy white and everyone is hanging out at the top of the tank.


Definitely sounds like a bacterial bloom in response to the abundant decaying organic matter to break down.



paradigmseeker said:


> nitrite 5ppm


This is a dangerous level!

As mentioned, I would do water changes (you may need to do smaller, more frequent water changes, i.e. 15% twice a day).


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

With 5 ppm of nitrite, you need to do large water changes of at least 50% A 15% will barely touch it. I would do a change of around 90% to start. Leave enough water so the fish stay wet.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

make sure the water temp is corrected before adding back 90% of the water.


----------



## paradigmseeker (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank-you all for the responses, it has helped to ease my mind.

well the swimming at the surface happened after the first water change, and it was just about everybody - snails, shrimp, clown loaches, tetras. Temperature is down thanks to some floating bottles with ice in them. Just got a fan to circulate the air around the tank. 

I will continue to do water changes for a while. I don't have a large enough container to let the water sit overnight for a 50% water changes. 

And for the feeding, I left instructions that were about half the amounts of what I feed. But, I guess overfeeding is still a possiblity.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya I learned the problem with non fish people taking care of fish first hand not too long back.

As for the temp, if you are restricted by the amount of water your container can hold, then just do many small water changes with that container, just throw in a heater about 20-30 minutes before dumping it in.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Mix hot an cold water to get the temp you need and add dechlor, to use instantly.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would remove any dead or dying plants as they are probably one of the root causes of your spike.

50% water change a day for a few days should suffice. Add some prime (or whatever you use) directly to the tank too (and to any new water you add of course), as it will remove any ammonia build up.

As for temperature, just try and get it as close as possible to what you have by doing what Bill said, running hot and cold together. I usually just use room temperature water for water changes. It doesn't have to be perfect. Most people keep their tanks way too warm anyway, so a bit of cooler water isn't going to hurt your fishies unless you have something really needing warm water. Just try to avoid shocking them with massive water temperature changes.


----------

